# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Mad Dog Skimmer em teste

## Pedro Vicente

Hora vivam.
VAI HAVER ESPUMA .
OU ESPUMA ELE OU espumo eu... :SbPoisson6:   :SbPoisson6:

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Continuemos

----------


## Pedro Vicente

+++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Boas deixo-vos aqui parte do que tenho andado atentar
fazer ,e já me tem dado água pela barba.
A ideia é fazer parecido com o BM ATI.
A bomba sera eheim 1262 com turbina de agulhas e ventury
agradeço opiniões e sujestões para ver se isto vai.
medidas:
-Corpo24,5cm diametro 24alto
-Topo do corpo abaulado4cm
-pescoço tubo15 c8cm
-copo tubo20  c 18cm
-base e topo do copo acrilico 100mm
-base espalhador de bolhas acrilico 50mm(cento e muitos muitos furos
obrigado pelo esquema dos furos Marco)

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Pedro Vicente
Excelente trabalho, promete...

Coloco aqui alguma informação que reuni há pouco sobre o ATI Bubble Master 250 e que talvez possa ajudar

http://www.it-kontaktmanagement.de/bm_action.swf. 

http://www.absolutereef.com/forums/l...php/t4495.html

http://zeovit.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6552

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...hreadid=945636

nos tópicos acima encontrarás muita informação de que parece sobressair uma certa unanimidade de melhor desempenho se a turbina for de filamentos,

  Turbina de filamentos (Threadwhell=Turbina de filamentos)



que assim terá um rendimento 20 ou 30% mais elevado do que se for turbina de agulhas como a que equipa a Eheim 1260, por exemplo, diz quem escreve nos tópicos acima


  Turbina de agulhas (Needlewheel=Turbina de agulhas)



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Obrigado Pedro
Já tinha uma turbina de reserva para
meter mesh.Ainda não conseguir encontrar uma com
comsistência que me parecesse aceitavel.

----------


## Micael Alves

boas pessoal

recentemente fui ao mecanico e reparei que para polir a tinta uma das coisas usadas era este tipo de material 
bastante consistente não sei se é isso que queres é uma questão de procurares
(até tirei umas fotos com o telem.)

até mais  :SbSourire19:

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Mais um pequeno avanço:

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Mais um sprintezinho para o
fim:

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Finalmente 
terminado a parte de construcção,falta fazer ensaio com
água salgada .Com água doce não cheguei a conclusão
alguma

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Esta um trabalho excelente, detalhado, rigoroso  :Palmas: , falta de facto ensaiar




> Finalmente 
> terminado a parte de construção,falta fazer ensaio com
> água salgada .Com água doce não cheguei a conclusão
> alguma


Para teres resultados com água doce, terias de injectar 4 a 8 vezes mais ar do que em água salgada. Há uma marca de escumadores que disponibiliza um modelo para água doce e assim por exemplo enquanto que um de água salgada recebe 200 litros de ar o equivalente de água doce recebe 800...

Estive a ver toda a sequência novamente e não vi explicação para o modo como obtiveste/fizeste o topo abaulado do copo e assim pergunto como o conseguíste, usaste um prato fundo em acrílico a que cortaste o fundo ou conformaste a peça dando-lhe calor e forçando-a contra um molde daquela forma :SbQuestion2:  

Ficamos a aguardar mas acredito que vai ser excelente :SbOk5: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Viva Pedro.
Para abaular o topo tive que desarrumar toda a cozinha
até encontrar uma panela que tinha exactamente os
24.5cm de diametro do corpo de acrilico cortei ,com a tupía
e o acessório de cortar circulos ,o topo c/+1.5cm(a primeira
tentativa foi com +1cm).A placa foi colocada em cima da panela
com um outro tachinho(julgo que é uma leiteira) de +-16cm no 
centro ,depois foi só dar calor de volta com o soprador de ar quente(18euros
no LEROYMERLIN) enquanto se fazia uma força muito moderada no meio
do tachinho.
 Para depois fazer o furo do meio de 16cm(uma vez que não consegui
arranjar um cortador circular proprio).Aproveitei a furação de centragem
da túpia para com uma ponta de varão roscado,2porcas e2anilhas aplica-lo
no berbequim que ficou preso á bancada enquanto ,apoiado pelo 
torno um formão fininho ia desgastando o circulo.
   Devo tambem dizer que o unico acrilico que comprei foi o de 16mm
(gentilmente fornecido por um membro do forum),e o de 40mm.
  O resto foi das prateleiras e de parte de um movel descontinuado
penso que da Tmn(estava nos contentores de entulho do Continente),
e o melhor o corpo veio de um candeeiro partido de iluminação
pública.
 Já agora Tupia NUPOWER EVOLUTION 900W 24euros ,com todos
os acessórios Carrefour.
  Em relação aos ensaios ainda estou a montar o meu sistema,
todo ele feito com aproveitamentos , adaptações e diy,pelo que
ainda não tenho água salgada.Mas já faltou mais...
Bem desculpa o divagar mas espero que tenha sido +-explicito.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Pedro
Só te posso dizer vai em frente com esse projecto porque vai seguramente ficar excelente.
Fica Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Pedro
Obrigado pela explicação detalhada que só tenho pena de não ter cobertura fotográfica. De facto fizeste uma abordagem excelente desde a escolha dos materiais que reaproveitaste (reciclar é preciso :Palmas: ), passando por todo o engenho, paciência e determinação para alcançar o objectivo e o objectivo que é o magnifico escumador que seguramente vai funcionar muito bem. Parabéns pelo trabalho e exemplo de reaproveitar materiais e dar-lhes nova forma, função e vida :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas Pedro, :Olá:  

O teu escumador está com um acabamento digno de um profissional  :Pracima:  . Ainda por cima feito utilizando um candeeiro partido, um móvel da tmn e panelas de cozinha  :yb624:  .

Só há uma coisa a dizer... *Fantástico!!!*  :SbSourire19:   :JmdEffraye:

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Obrigado SILVERIO,PEDRO,PAULO.
PAULO,és da zona vem vê-lo ao vivo,
beber umas e aproveita-se para troca de 
opiniões é que sou completamente maçarico
nisto de áquarios,e conheço muito pouca
gente
ps: Convite extensivel a qualquer membro que por
esta altura visite o Algarve

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

olá Pedro :Olá: 

Teria muito gosto em ver essa obra-prima ao vivo, obrigado pelo convite  :SbOk3:  . 
Adiciona-me ao Messenger para combinarmos: kernnell@gmail.com

PS: É pena já teres utilizado o grelhador de peixe no teu novo projecto diy, porque senão, junto com as  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   comíamos umas sardinhas assadas também  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## ArturCastro

fogo ta mesmo pró

muitos parabens  :yb677:

----------


## Pedro Alvela

GRANDE... Fantástico, belo trabalho. 

Uma dúvida... como é que fizeste a união do corpo ao copo?
A bomba ficou com o rotor de agulhas?
Já agora, já trabalhou em água salgada? E que tal se comporta o animal?

Mais uma vez, parabéns. Vou experimentar qq dia um igual, LOL

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Boas,Pedro
desculpa mas só agora ví as tuas questões
a união é simples,como o pescoço tem o mesmo diametro do tubo interior
do copo,fura-se a base deste nessa medida e cola-se o tubo interior apenas até metade da espessura da base a outra metade é onde entra o pescoço.
Tens apenas que tomar atenção para que as uniões sejam o mais perfeitas
possivel.
O rotor neste momento é o de agulhas com um pouco de mesh entalado
entre os "picos".
Ainda não o testei com água salgada porque estive parado um mês com a
montagem e só agora tenho estado a fazer umas coisas.Com água doce
sente-se que puxa uma quantidade enorme de ar,faz ainda alguma espuma
mas esta não ganha grande consistência.Mas acho que isso é capaz
de ser muito bom sinal,falta pouco para confirmar ou não.
Espero ter respondido minimamente ao que pretendias.
Cumprimentos

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola pedro
nas fotos da a ideia que prendeste a bomba ao acrilico com parafusos de metal. 
estou enganado? :yb663:   :yb663:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

sim é verdade, é o que parece mas se forem em aluminio nao haverá grandes problemas porque nao enferrujam

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Boas Ingo,sim está presa com parafusos,estes são da eheim é de um kit
de fixação que tambem traz umas borrachinhas no proprio parafuso,não
permitem grandes vibrações e são proprios para estarem submersos

----------


## RodrigoFreire

Pedro,

Tú tens fotos do ecumador em funcionamento?

ficou um belo trabalho! parabens! :yb677:

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Viva Rodrigo,infelizmente ainda não funcionou de verdade,é que o escumador faz parte de um projecto que ainda não tem água e tem andado mais devagar 
do que eu esperaria,espero brevemente poder arrancar com o sistema.Depois
posto fotos

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas tardes Pedro.Será que me podes indicar qual o diametro do tubo interior,que fica sobre a placa furada,e a sua altura? E já agora a altura do fundo colaste a placa perfurada.

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Na boa, António

A placa está a 8cm da base
O tubo interior tem 16cm de altura e 15cm de diâmetro,o
mesmo  do interior do copo de recolha e do pescoço.
Do que precisares é só pedir.

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Ok. obrigado. Já mexe?

----------


## Pedro Vicente

ALELUIA, finalmente consegui ter uma ideia clara do que será o
MAD DOG em funcionamento real.
Quero agradecer aqui ao companheiro de fórum FILIPE SIMÕES que 
cedeu tudo o que faltava para o teste :
-água das mudas dos seus aquários
-aquário vazio para fazer de sump
-a casa para desarrumar e sujar
-paciência qb.

Temos então as primeiras fotos do dito em acção ,imediatamente depois 
de ligado,passados 10 minutos e depois de 1hora.
Penso que não está nada mal ,comentem...

----------


## Pedro Vicente

------------------

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 
Tem todo o ar de estar a escumar bem. Verifica se as bolhas de ar são finas ou se ainda são grossas. É normal que as bolhas de ar sejam grossas no inicio para depois ficarem finas, altura em que começa a formar uma escuma cada vez mais espessa e suja, como parece ser bem o caso pelas imagens.
Podes colocar fazer um pequeno vídeo e colocar o elo (link) cá no fórum :SbQuestion2:  Era mais elucidativo ver em movimento, mas as imagens indicam que terá muito bom desempenho.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Finalmente o "cão raivoso" no seu melhor, como já era de esperar tens aí uma bela máquina de tirar porcaria. Os meus parabéns amigo Pedro.  :tutasla:

----------


## Marco Augusto

muito bom, mesmo, os meus parabens  :Palmas:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Olá Pedro.Parece estar a trabalhar melhor que alguns desempenhos que já vi postados noutros lados.Acho que vai ter um desempenho muito bom.Off topic :Já há peixe poraí?

----------


## Filipe Simões

Eu estou Fã!

Posso dizer que o teste feito em minha casa foi uma alegria. 
Lavamos o copo de um dos meus escumadores para dentro dessa agua, e essa agua era de uma TPA, que por sua vez esteve no aquario principal durante 3 meses. Esta espuma que se vê acastanhada foi conseguida praticamente na primeira meia hora de funcionamento do Mad Dog Skimmer. Durante os 2 dias em que funcionou só melhorou a qualidade da porcaria.

É minha opinião que há marcas bem conhecidas em que o desempenho não se aproxima.

Havemos de o testar com mais agua, e com seres vivos brevemente.

Parabens Pedro!

----------


## Rui da Silva

:tutasla:  excelente trabalho sem duvida..os meus parabens!! eu que estava a pensar em comprar um bm 250, ja começo a pensar é em por mãos á obra..
obrigado por postares esse trabalho espetacular..que sem duvida ajuda bastante na construção do mesmo!! :bompost:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Parabéns Pedro :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Está um trabalho à profissional. Se eu tivesse jeito, deitava mãos à obra e fazia um para mim. Como não tenho, limito-me a apreciar os excelentes trabalhos que por aqui aparecem e, sem dúvida que este, é um dos melhores :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## MaxCarvalho

Amigo... Observei que bo inicio a espuma era branca e estava transbordando... Com o passar do tempo ele ficou mais baixa e escura... 

isso se ajustou sozinho ou voce foi ajustando?

----------


## Ruben Miguel

espetaculo pedro, ......essa espuma parece bem espessa.

despacha-te a encher  mas é o teu tanque pá, quero ver isso a trabalhar a serio.

força

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Primeiro k tudo foi 1 prazer conhecer-te, e depois de ver as photos do teu escumador fiquei "SEM PALAVRAS", nunca pensei k fosse possivel fazer cenas DIY tão perfeitas, tendo em conta o material k usaste, se precisares de algo já sabes da 1 toke o Filipe tem o meu numero!!!

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas Pedro :Olá:  
Meus parabens!! 
Isto só veio mostar que gente competente neste país não falta, o que falta mesmo é incentivo, e gente que esteja disposta a investir na espectacular mão de obra nacional, em vez de estarmos a encher os bolços aos estrangeiros.
Já agora que coisa é essa de "mesh" que colocaste no rotor, e aonde é que se pode arranjar?
Um abraço.

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários.
Maxcarvalho:- Quando se vê o escumador transbordando ele tinha acabado de ser ligado e não tinha ainda o copo recolector de "meleca" montado.
 RUI MACHADO:-A mesh que utilizei foi retirada de umas carpetes que
que vendem-se ao metro no AKI ,tambem se encontram nas lojas dos chineses,á algumas com uma textura aborrachada e outras um pouco mais duras,utilizei das ultimas.Se comprares 5cm dá para dezenas de turbinas :SbOk:  
vou meter fotos a seguir.
 Infelizmente e por contingências da vida estou a ponderar seriamente
em abdicar deste projecto,e adiar para outra altura a aventura dos
salgados,deverei desfazer-me de tudo o que já tinha para isso.Será certamente um até breve .

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

isso e que é pena, teres de abandonar o hobby  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Ruben Miguel

espero que seja para breve a tua volta pedro....e obrigado por tudo :SbOk5:

----------


## Pedro Vicente

O Mad Dog encontrou casa nova, espero que corresponda ás expectativas do novo dono.Como não foi para longe ainda o vou poder ver se sentir saudades... Vai acompanhado do resto do sistema pelo que não deve de estranhar o novo ambiente...

----------

